# Looking forward to my first freshly roasted in the morning!



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Called in to Horsham roasters while working in the area. Watched the roasting in progress and picked up a bag. Very helpful and friendly chaps. This is my first decent coffee other than what you get from Costa, etc.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

It might improve when rested for a few days longer, if that's the roast date on the packet


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, it was roasted yesterday but the chap said it would be ok to have right away as im using aeropress. Apparently if i were using espresso machine it would be more of an issue.Although he did say that it would improve and peak flavour is at about a week after roasting.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I always rest mine for a week for Aeropress use. I'm not really sure whether it's necessary or not however!


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

I always hope that mine is a week old when it arrives, because with all good intentions, I know I'm gonna be straight into it when it hits the doormat!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Jez H said:


> I always rest mine for a week for Aeropress use. I'm not really sure whether it's necessary or not however!


I'd say dive straight in for filter. I tend to just leave the coffee overnight after roasting so if you're getting it delivered, it'll be fine as soon as you get it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Agree with Lee (Foundry)

Also, as a test, see how it develops over a week too

For espresso its usually a little unstable (often fizzy) in the 2 or 3 days following a roast but some beans settle quicker than others

Part of the fun is trying extractions (brewed or espresso) at different times past roast


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Robbo said:


> This is my first decent coffee.


Not to be snobbish but this is purely my own opinion , no need for the rest of that sentence


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Agree with Glenn, have a go at diving in for espresso at three days.....

When i roast a new bean i start drinking it from usually from 3/4 days over a week or so, gives you a good insight to what is happening and also you know when you have hit the sweet spot and can rest accordingly the next time.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Well, the first attempt wasn't all that it could have been. It was a little insipid and lacked the oomph I was hoping for. I have no doubt this was down to my technique or recipe rather than the beans. I used 1 scoop of beans (16g) grounded 2 clicks from finest on my rhinowares. Inverted brewed for 2 mins then pressed. Just tasted like it needed a bit more body or another shot (if it were espresso). Any ideas how I could achieve a better result or is it just case of more ground coffee?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Or a few more days resting


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

scoops - bad

weighing - good (coffee in & water)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Robbo said:


> Well, the first attempt wasn't all that it could have been. It was a little insipid and lacked the oomph I was hoping for. I have no doubt this was down to my technique or recipe rather than the beans. I used 1 scoop of beans (16g) grounded 2 clicks from finest on my rhinowares. Inverted brewed for 2 mins then pressed. Just tasted like it needed a bit more body or another shot (if it were espresso). Any ideas how I could achieve a better result or is it just case of more ground coffee?


How much water are you using? 16g with a very fine grind and a two minute steep should be a good strength and would most likely be over extracted if the grind is really fine. What were the flavours like? Any bitterness? Of course, it'll depend on the coffee.

From your descriptions, perhaps you want something much stronger so you could just try adding more coffee.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

It tasted ok, no bitterness, just watery. I do like it strong, i usually have americano with extra shot from costa. I think I will try using more coffee tomorrow.


----------

